# Newbie Advice



## JayceeLynn (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello guys!

I am moving down to Florida in a couple of weeks from Virginia and have recently taken up fishing. I don't have a lot of experience yet, especially when it comes to salt water fishing, but its something I am passionate about and excited to learn. 

I plan on heading to the pensacola beach pier within the first few days of me moving and trying to catch some fish. I was wondering if anyone had any advice for me on how to increase my chances of catching anything. 

Thanks guys


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sabiki rig if you love catching a crazy amount of hard tails but on a serious note either a gotch or bubble rig will catch you blues/Spanish/ and skip jacks and if you wanna catch kings I use cigar minnows but there is plenty bait around the pier if you wanna go that route ..... And welcome to the forum alot of great info and knowledge on here


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

2nd the sabiki


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh and watch out for the porpoises. Caught 2 at the pier Saturday


----------



## rustyhook60 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Just Here from Maryland*

You will learn all the new tricks and if you need boat time give me a holla. Dragged mine down from the Middle Bay ... sure do miss those rock fish!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

rustyhook60 said:


> You will learn all the new tricks and if you need boat time give me a holla. Dragged mine down from the Middle Bay ... sure do miss those rock fish!



They have rock fish down here. They just call them by their official name. Striped bass. Caught many a rock fish on the Chesapeake Bay myself. Born and raised on the Eastern Shore of Maryland. 

Your the only other one besides me that I can remember on here talking about rock fish.. LOL

I have yet to see any pictures on here of stripers that are as big as some of the ones we caught on the bay though..


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

JayceeLynn said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I am moving down to Florida in a couple of weeks from Virginia and have recently taken up fishing. I don't have a lot of experience yet, especially when it comes to salt water fishing, but its something I am passionate about and excited to learn.
> 
> ...


Where in Virginia are you coming from? I normally fish the 3mb pier. Last time out there we got skunked, but week before that we cleaned up on white trout. Going to try Fort Pickens one of these days. Trout on 3mb seem to bite either at night on a high tide or at daylight, after the sun comes up it slows down quite a bit. I use either squid or cut bait for trout, and have caught several redfish there on cigar minnows. 

Have not tried Pensacola Beach pier though, but I hear the fishing there is good. Also Bob Sikes is normally pretty good from the reports I see on here. 

Good luck where ever you fish and Welcome to the forum. If you want to go one night with us to 3mb and try your luck, just let me know. We normally head out there around 1am and fish till around 8 or 9.


----------



## Snoozer (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome!
Another Virginia transplant here 
Slowly developing my fishing skills. (very slowly)


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

i moved down a year ago but am across the bay in alabama. i learned to throw a cast net to catch bait; but a sabiki rig is another fine method for catching bait. i have my own pier and catch nice reds, trout, cats, skip jack aka ladyfingers, rays, and the occasional flounder using the minnows i catch or cut up if the small fish kill them. once you learn to throw a net its worth its weight in gold. i always have fresh bait for the snowbirds kids/ grands to use and watching them catch fish is almost as cool as catching them myself.


----------

